# El mejor simulador para amplificadores



## anfis (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola gente queria saber si alguien o algunos me pueden recomendar o decirme cual es el mejor simulador para simular amplificador de audio. 
Uno que sea completo en libreria de componentes.
Gracias.


----------



## joryds (Jun 28, 2007)

Hola anfis, yo te recomendaria OrCad 10.5 SP1 por la libreria y por que soporta frecuencias altas respecto a amplificador de audio.
casualmente he abierto un tema que en el estoy simulando un amplificador con OrCad 10.5 pero tengo unos inconvenientes que estoy tratando de solucionar.
Javier Jory
Saludos


----------

